# New GTR Price - less than £50k?



## Ash Hamilton (Feb 22, 2006)

*Intriguing but perhaps completely misleading?!*
Happened to wander into my local Nissan dealer to show my father that he doesn't really want another Jag, he should be having a 350Z.

One of the younger salesmen clocked the R34 and approached me, asking if I would be looking to buy the new 2008 model. 

When I queried if they were taking deposits yet - he said "not yet".
I didn't think from all the rumours still going around that they had confirmed the technical spec and he confirmed this.
However he did say that they had been told to expect a price of £45,000 to £50,000. Now pretty much everyones opinion Ive seen on the forum is that it would be £60,000+, so when i said so he shook his head and said no it would be less than that.

*Has anyone else heard about such bargain pricing from a Nissan dealership in the UK or was this youngster just guessing along with the rest of us??*
I must say if they bring it in at sub £50k I'd imagine they will have a huge waiting list....And i'd probably go rob a bank or something to make sure I was on it!!

Ash


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Speculation I'd say.


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Blow Dog said:


> Speculation I'd say.


Agreed. Despite i would like it to be true. I think Nissan are aiming for the Porsche market so expect to see a price tag of around £70k


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*.*

that means100k in holland ,


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

I was offered one (of the first) direct from Japan for £50k.......... 

I didn't take the offer so cannot confirm 100% genuine!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

well i was actually thinking today of where it'd be sold in the UK,i'll go to my local dealer as he is literally a minute away from my house!


----------



## Ash Hamilton (Feb 22, 2006)

*Where will they be sold*

Well this was just your normal Nissan dealer on the south coast - nothing special so I assume the new Godzilla will be available in your local showroom next to the Micra's - scary....

Ive told the guy there that I want to be the first person he talks to when he's got the full spec / price etc so Ill post up as soon as I have it all.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Nissan USA has stated the target price of $50K USD...not gonna happen. Most expect around $70K. Of course you folks will have to pay more. (Still havent figured that one out yet...)


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Well thats a good indicator. Whatever it costs in the US in $ usually costs here in £


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

I've heard that Nissan will try to match the price of the Porsche 997 base model.

something about getting the performance equall to the 997 Turbo but only paying for a 997 base.

If that's true the new GTR would turn out to be very interesting 
Just gotto sell everything I have and take a loan


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

If the 34 was around 55 grand 7 years ago ,I cant see the GTR being sub 50k .Funny thing apart from the speculation about the new car and it's engine ,it's not a Skyline but it carries the GTR name .I wonder if it did not have the GTR name how many people on here would be interested in it,say if it was called the 360z or Ultra 360 z or something along those lines or a new name /model :runaway:


----------



## Ricky Ricer (Jan 2, 2007)

Dealers here in the states are saying the new GTR will be 65,000 US + 20,000 mark up.


----------



## GT-R-Nate (Feb 17, 2007)

Ricky Ricer said:


> Dealers here in the states are saying the new GTR will be 65,000 US + 20,000 mark up.


"F" that, I will wait until the mark up is gone or find a dealor that isn't trying to rape me. I truly hate that they are allowed to do that. Stupid Strealerships...


----------



## Ricky Ricer (Jan 2, 2007)

Agreed!


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

I thought as yet the GTR is still not confirmed to be sold in the UK at all ?


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

As far as I'm aware Hi5 it's going on sale worldwide which includes the UK. My local Nissan dealership confirmed this 2 months ago. No one appears to be sure from where or in what numbers.

As to the release date, it looks as though Japan will get them earlier than anyone else (I am speculating now). Deposits are being taken by Japanese dealerships at the moment I have been told.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

even if it's sub 50k pounds sterling, that's not cheap. that's still around $70-$90KUSD; an $80,000 car, or thereabouts, is hardly cheap. that's expensive. not many people drive cars at that price level, relatively speaking. for the performance you get, ie, Porsche 911 level, it is a bargain, indeed. but that is what the GTR has always been a hallmark of.


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

greek r34 said:


> that means100k in holland ,


and around 150k in denmark...:runaway:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

If the new one is around 80000€,that would be very cheap for a true sportscar,i mean thats the price for a 5 series BMW with a little higher enginepower + radio and some nice wheels on,you dont get much car for 80000€,these times are away.

If it looks that good in reality,and has enough power,im looking out for one:wavey:


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

I've heard no more then 55K £ and no more then 80K $


----------

